# Sensitive Skin Dog food?



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

We have been the a world of skin problems with our LadyBird, she just had her appoinment at the Dermotologist where they tested her for 67 different type of allergies. The only thing that came up was that she was allergic to clover & we're still waiting on the blood test results. In the mean time our dermo said we could go ahead & put her on a less expensive dog food (currently paying $90 for a 37lb bag of IVD hypoallergenic dog food). She only recommended a few name brands like Royal Canine, **** Van Pattan, & Nature's Recipe. Either way it has to be a sensitive dog food & we have to call her with ingredients to make sure it's ok to give to our 1yr old Bloodhound. Just wanted to see what else was out their & what would some of you recommend?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Nature's Variety Instinct Grain free rabbit meal


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, for the reply Ginny! Of course I'm stuck with having to do research before making a decision. Oh yeah, if you ALL can tell me where to buy it would also help. Off internet, dog store, etc!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

You can get Instinct at most better quality pet food stores and I also get it thru Petfooddirect.com--I do the rabbit as my dog used to get freqent and bad ear infections, no more


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been giving my allergy dog and my colitis dog the Van Patten's Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato formula and they're both doing well on it. 

Any of the 'alternative' proteins like Ginny suggested and the NB salmon is what I would look into first. Alternative proteins would include the venison, bison, fish, rabbit, duck and Addictions has some really funky stuff like Kangaroo. 

NB can be purchased at Petsmart or Petco I believe and quite a few 
independent stores carry it as well. 

Good luck by the way. It's not easy. I've been there and still dealing with it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I would try Wellness Simple Solutions, it's available in Duck or Venison. 1 meat protein and 1 carb. I fed it to my dogs and it did wonders for them. Good luck in whatever you choose.

Here is a link for ingredients
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Wellness-Simple-Food-Dry-Dog-Food/138101.aspx


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

There's also California Naturals, they make a Herring and Sweet Potato formula that's great for dogs with skin and food allergies. I had Onyx on it until recently changing to the grain-free Evo.

Merricks makes another alternative protein food, and Evo, which is what we're currently using, is grain free. A grain-free diet may be a good choice for you (there's more than just Evo that's grain-free) with your dogs skin problems. FYI, you're not going to be paying Pedigree or Ol'Roy prices for these foods, so I hope you're not looking to save a TON on dog food!

Forgot to mention, most pet "boutiques" (not PetCo or PetSmart) will sell a lot of the above suggestions. There's a number of places in my city (Seattle) where I can buy Evo, and I choose to use one of the independent stores in my neighborhood.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

In addition to switching over to a hypoallergenic food, give your dog Omega fatty acid supplements - I use Wild Alaskin Salmon oil, but, any good fish oil (body oil) capsules will work. 

For topical application, shampoo with EQyss Micro-Tek Shampoo, and if the skin is itchy, follow up with the Micro-Tek Spray. It's the best I've found on the market, and gives immediate relief.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I supplement with Tripett (Lamb Tripe with menhaden fish oil0


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Well we ended up getting Natural Balance (NB **** Van Patten) Potato & duck formula, I swear I think we debated for 30min on either the NB Sweet Potato/Salmon or potato/duck but we knew she liked the duck/potato from royal kanine so we ended up going with the duck formula.

Thanks to EVERYONE for their advice!!!!


----------

